# my dogs first hunt



## happyspringer (Nov 29, 2005)

im taking my springer out for the first time on saturday i dont know if she is gun shy any body got any tips for me should just me and her go by our selfs shopuld i get her a shock collar and if so what kind?
she is very birdy but im just afraid of her taking pff the minute the gun is fired any help would be appreciated

Gary


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Number one, don't take that dog out with more than one other hunter. Number two, subject her to loud noise before you take her out. Bang pans at feeding time, etc. Number three, don't you dare shoot over that pup with a 12ga for her first time intro to the gun!!! You will be nearly guaranteed a gun shy dog. Starting them to the gun is an orderly sequence and you should have done it long before now. If you can, get some clip wing pigeons and throw them in the field for her. When she is chasing fire a .22 and watch her. No reaction, shoot the .22 closer to her. Finally, if she shows no concern for the gun, throw a pigeon and shoot a shotgun as she REACHES DOWN TO PICK IT UP. If she passes this with flying colors, you're probably fine. If not, get help and don't take her out hunting.

Now, if you can't get pigeons and you're determined to try to hunt the dog, which is an incredibly stupid thing to do, at least do this: When a pheasant flushes and she is in pursuit, wait until she's a ways off and shoot in the air, JUST ONE PERSON. Watch her reaction closely. If the tail goes down and she stops chasing, take her home. This is really not a smart thing for you to do without thoroughly introducing her to the gun. These boards are full of regretful owners asking how to cure their gun shy dogs and disavowing any knowledge of how they got that way. This is how they got that way.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Gone hunting is absolutely spot on and you need to listen, gunshy ness is no fun to try and cure.

If you can't get pigeons you can do what I outlined in the " a little gun shy" thread that dowm about 8-9 threads below this one, using wild pheasants.

I edited it a little it would be a good idea to read that thread so you see what will happen if you take the dog hunting without properly introducing ing the gun



> Then start with a bolt action sigle shot 22 rifle not pistol just carry it see if she shows any fear do this for several days at least, if she shows no fear of the sight of the gun proceed to the next step
> 
> Next with CB caps or mild blanks ( blanks come in a variety of strengths get several boxes in progressivley louder series) stay with the bolt action single shot rifle ( no handguns) shoot it once when the birds flush and she is concentrating on the birds.
> 
> ...


Your dog if its birdy and been never been frightend by the gun will probably be able to go thru this in about 5-8 sessions done over a couple weeks, remember even after the shows no fear no multiple guns over her this year and the first part of next. I don't allow more than two shooters to shoot over my pointers and they have been hunting for 10 years. One shot each bird if you miss let it fly off no bang bang bang stuff.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I really tried to expolse my 10 month old lab to loud noises since I got him last February. I started with basic clapping at his food dish when he was a pup. I then proceeded to exposing him to other loud noises (ie: cutting wood with electric saw in the garage, hitting two pieces of wood together, the vacuum, lawn mower, etc. ). I really tried to show him that these noises wouldn't hurt him. I would have him sit with me next to the vacuum while giving him a treat. I would also make louder noises when he wasn't really watching me so he didn't know it was me and if he was watching I didn't look him in the eye or react to it at all. I took him out hunting this fall for the first time, and he isn't afraid of guns at all. He isn't even afraid of more than one person shooting at a time. I consider myself lucky, but also feel that exposing him early to loud noises has helped out considerably. I would definitely be very careful with this if you haven't done a few of the things to prep your dog before hand to loud noises.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You did it right so far

but let me caution you, just because he hasn't shown any fear doesn't mean a big barrage of gun fire won't change that. I would still recommend you keep the number of guns to a minimum for at least his first year.

I've had dogs that I thought were past that point get scared, not really gun shy but nervous and on their way to gunshy so I backed off on the multiple guns stuff.

Stand in FRONT of about three guys shooting twelve gage shotguns and you will realize what your dog is experienceing.

Its a hell of a lot louder where they are standing plus their hearing is way better than ours

Be careful is what I'm saying a 10 month old can change on a dime if it gets confused or overwhelmed even a older dog sometimes will


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

We used to shoot three guys in a duck blind. One of the guys would always step back a step when we stepped up the shoot the incomers. The concussion was unbelievable on our ears. We couldn't understand why his gun was so loud. Finally one of the guys didn't shoot the next flock and watched the guy. When we saw the problem we told him his next step back would be his last one. That's what your dog hears.


----------

